# Whining!?



## RudeDogTraining (Jan 7, 2011)

I've had GSD's my whole life (i LOVE them!), however, I lived in NY, and now live in WA. Everyone I have spoke to about GSDs have said that they are "very whiney" I was in disbelief, because I have NEVER once owned a whiney shepherd. Until I got Niko (who is now 6 months). He whines ALL the time! Not in pain or anything, but when he's excited, when he's frustrated, when he's hungry, when he wants to play. And it's understandable  TO AN EXTENT lol. I'm just confused as to why they whine. I believe (and please tell me if i'm wrong) that geographical location has something to do with it? I also thought growing pains, until this went on for months! All GSD's in my area allegedly are known to be whiney, and mine is one of them  I don't condone it by any means...I actually stop whatever I'm doing with him the second he starts whining, but I'm just so confused! Can someone shed some light?:shocked:


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

Well you can't get much further away from Washington than Florida...and all of mine are whiney 

What's funny is that they're not really barky...just really vocal with the whines, and the sighs, and the groans. And their is a different whine for different things  There is the "I want to play and you're not letting me out of my crate" whine. The "it's morning and I want to eat" whine. The "I REALLY have to potty" whine/howl. And my favorite "I'm so excited and I don't know WHY!" whine.

They whine a lot less if they are fed and tired! Whining is most notable on rainy days when we haven't been out enough and around meal times.


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

Agree and the "I'm so excited" whine is my favorite too


----------



## Lesley1905 (Aug 25, 2010)

Ohhh Brody and my brother Fritzy love to whine. As I write this Brody is whining at me to play play play!


----------



## RudeDogTraining (Jan 7, 2011)

wow! Maybe the dogs I have grown up with were just rare exeptions


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

My Bo is a big whiner and Bella is not at all but she barks more than he does especially at night at who knows what. Bella is an ASL and BO is E/W-WL.


----------



## PupperLove (Apr 10, 2010)

The whining makes my head bleed. Jackson is TERRIBLE. And I have a feeling it is never going to stop! We are in Wisconsin, so we are also across the country so I don't think it has much to do with the location, lol. It has to do with the dog and it's personality IMO. 

Jackson is smart but he is actually somewhat difficult to train because his mind is going a million miles per hour and his drives are kicking into high gear. His mind moves fater than his body does and to make up for it, he whines. He trys to do a command before I even say it, and gets frustrated and whines. I repeat the command and he is whining so he can't hear me and it's chaos! He whines when he needs to go out- which I am thankful for. He whines when he's excited or frustrated. And if he's doing something he's not supposed to do, and sees that I SAW him do it, he takes off and whines!! He runs into the wall each morning out of excitment and whines in the process. If he feels left behind (I do things seporately with my dogs such as training, going potty) he SCREAMS. He SCREAMS if I grab him by the collar to stop him from doing something such as jumping out of excitment...I swear the neighbors probably think we run a looney bin!! He's annoying but he's my big ol baby lap dog!

ETA: Jackson is also an East/West working line.


----------



## PupperLove (Apr 10, 2010)

RudeDogTraining said:


> wow! Maybe the dogs I have grown up with were just rare exeptions


LUCKY you!!!


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

gotta love that Jackson LOL!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Are you training in any venues with Jackson? He probably needs his mind worked more! 
Onyx and Karlo whine. Kacie never does.
They whine to go out, to be fed, to be played with, during play and just to get attention. I block it out for the most part.
But lately, with these long winter days, I am getting short with it. That and my parrots are screaching right along with them. 
I'd rather have a talker than one that isn't...they communicate!


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

I think it's in lines. It's one of my criteria when I get a puppy...no whiners. Of course even the no whiners will at times...mainly excitement of getting to go somewhere. It is more prominent in some than others.


----------



## PupperLove (Apr 10, 2010)

HeidiW said:


> gotta love that Jackson LOL!


I know! He's such a butt head, but he's MY butthead, haha!!


----------



## PupperLove (Apr 10, 2010)

onyx'girl said:


> Are you training in any venues with Jackson? He probably needs his mind worked more!
> Onyx and Karlo whine. Kacie never does.
> They whine to go out, to be fed, to be played with, during play and just to get attention. I block it out for the most part.
> But lately, with these long winter days, I am getting short with it. That and my parrots are screaching right along with them.
> I'd rather have a talker than one that isn't...they communicate!


No, I'm not, and I know he needs to be getting more exercise and that's a huge thing for him both mental and physical. I am upping the training which is helping a *little* but I need to get him OUT into the open to just RUN RUN RUN. We have been down to one vehicle and cooped up and with the snow I can't take the stroller out for a walk so it's backyard play only  ATM. I can't imagine having screeching parrots, lol!! I am GLAD that Jackson is a talker, unlike Arlo he lets me know when he needs to go potty. I would much rather hear whining that clean up poo in the house!! And having two dogs lets them take out alot of energy on eachother which helps during the winter.

Jackson's hyperness and whining started at 6 months when his personality EXPLODED. So I know he will clam down eventually and it's usually only in the morning for the first few hours when I let him out of his crate.. :wild: But he sure is a joy to have around that's for sure! He's quite a love bug!


----------



## PupperLove (Apr 10, 2010)

For instance (about his whining): This morning I was on this website and he was half in my lap, then he gets off and sneaks away. It was quiet so I got up wondering what the heck he was doing. I get to the kitchen and there he is with his front paws on the table finishing my son's sandwich!! He turned around and saw me, and WHINED and took off towards his kennel!! LOL! Just like something you would see in the movies but REAL.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

I think GSD's are just smarter and trying to communicate! And it's gonna have to be either a bark or a whine, so I think we all get alot of the whining. 

I find that I get more of the whining and pestering when I've been too busy to do my normal exercise and training regime. Seems much more tolerable when my puppy is worn out and curled up on her dog bed after a busy day with mom!


----------



## kelseycub (Aug 1, 2013)

Morgan whines / screams as well. Its calmed down a bit as shes aged (Shes now 1 1/2 year old) but its never completely stopped. She watches me prepare her meals from behind a baby gate and whines. When I first wake up in the morning and she hears that Im awake, she will scream. And do her yawn-whine that I secretly love.

Shes done all of these things since the day we brought her home @ 7 weeks old. Its calmed down a lot, but it still happens when shes frustrated or really excited. If I tell her to lay down because shes barking at a dog on the other side of the fence, she hesitates and whines. If she sees a dog she really likes she whines. If I wake up in the morning and dont immediately come into her area and greet her, she screams.

From 6mo - a year she screamed constantly, to the point where I couldnt have a conversation with people in the same room as her. Ive always chalked it up to her personality. Shes a smart, bratty girl who is stubborn and lets me know how much every day. <3


----------



## GSDMUM (Aug 18, 2011)

All of mine were whiney at different times. MyBrandy (RIP) whined when she wasn;t feeling well in the last year of her life mostly. Frisco whinedA LOT when she passed until we got our new pup. I find they whine when they are bored so I usually try to get them into some activity or an antler bone to keep them busy. My 2yr old moans and groans more than she whines. She has slowed down the moans ( boredom for her) but moans in her sleep too.

In a car ride Brandy went ballistic, couldn;t wait to get in the car and loved rides yet whined and cried and whined so loud that when I would drive them to the boarding kennels in the country, a good 45 minute ride, I was mentally exhausted. She was extra excitable. My other two are great in the car. Oh, Brandy did calm down more if I had a lot of breeze blowing through the car windows.


----------



## kcairns (Aug 14, 2013)

*whining question*

I just have a question. this is my first german shepherd, but not my first dog. i've had labs and golden retrievers before. Our puppy is 9 weeks old and she goes ballistic when my husband leaves the room. Even if he's on the other side of our baby gate but she can't be right next to him she freaks out. She will even freak out if he goes into the kitchen and she doesn't see him leave. I'm not really sure what's causing this. I'm not sure if there's any way to deal with this, or what it even is. She does fine if she takes her nap and then wakes back up.


----------



## Curtis (Jun 9, 2013)

Empire is a big whiner, but I think he's just talking to me. It's usually while I'm doing something like shaving or cleaning and he's telling me that he's not having any fun. I just talk to him as if I understand what he's saying. Then I take him out and exercise him until he begs to go home. 

When I am preparing his food he likes to come into the kitchen and lay down which I don't allow so I tell him to lay at the entrance like he's been taught (I don't use a gate). He'll move to the proper spot and give one protest bark then lay down and whine while I talk to him and prepare his food.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lucky13 (Aug 11, 2013)

My 14wk old male lucky whines all the time. And im thankful I found this site to give me some in sight on the whine.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

I have found that many dogs with strong prey drive are whiners, not all but many.....the best police dog I have seen is a whiner, some of my dogs have whined some haven't......


----------



## trcy (Mar 1, 2013)

I'm relieved to hear whining is normal. My new pup is whining a lot. I'm pretty sure nothing is wrong with him, but he whines when he plays, whines, when he kisses and get pet, walks around the house whining. 

I was thinking since he's been here less than 24 hours maybe he just missises his old home. Thankfully he fell asleep just now.


----------

